# La mamma col SUV



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

Su un social milanese leggo una descrizione che dovrebbe essere umoristica secondo l'autrice, su un tipo femminile di mamma che trova davanti a scuola.
L'autrice indugia sul fatto che questa donna, incinta al sesto mese senza aver preso un chilo in più, del terzo figlio (e già questo a me risulterebbe tutt'altro che negativo), sia ancora bella, abbia la pelle liscia come l'autrice non aveva neppure a 15 anni, si trucchi, vada dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, accompagni a scuola il figlio col suv rigorosamente in seconda fila (immagino che con tre bambini debba fare la spola velocemente tra una scuola e l'altra, e di certo è più pratico per una famiglia numerosa avere un suv piuttosto che una 124 spider) e si vesta con i jeans D&G (ma una manciata di cazzi propri no? Stai pure a guardarle il culo per cercare la marca del pantalone?) e abbia i RayBan in testa (oh my god, pure mia nonna li aveva).
L'autrice se la immagine che osserva inorridita il corpo flaccido delle altre mamme pensando che lei non si ridurrebbe mai così (telepatia? lettura del pensiero? Medium?).
Il cumulo di cazzate o altrimenti definibili luoghi comuni trovano invece una fraccata di consensi "Sei fantastica" "Vero" "Bravissima, mi sembra di vederla", di frustrazioni sopite di malcelate vendette "Mai che passi un vigile".
Ora,  che una donna faccia tre figli e si conservi ancora bella come desidera lo trovo solo positivo, ma tutto sommato allo stesso modo non mi importa di chi non ci tiene e sceglie altrimenti. Sono scelte personali inerenti alla sfera di libertà dell'individuo.
E' brutto, molto brutto vedere invece come venganoinvece  evidenziate per metterle alla berlina. Sa un po' tanto di invidia.
*L'invidia è un forte limitatore della libertà individuale.
Avete altri riscontri in merito?
Avete adeguato i vostri comportamenti per limitare l'invidia altrui*?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2020)

La maggior parte dei testi umoristici si basa su stereotipi e su invidie o frustrazioni del pubblico. Potrebbe funzionare diversamente?
”Il puttanone su gippone in doppia fila davanti al Gonzaga” è stato il tormentone mi pare di Cuore per un bel po’.
Il presupporre che una bella donna benestante sia benestante grazie a un matrimonio oculato è di un maschilismo becero attualmente inaccettabile. Viene perciò usato dalle aspiranti umoriste spacciandolo per autoironia.

Adoro i film in cui vi sono viaggiatori nel tempo che rimangono disorientati da un passato che avevano immaginato diverso. In un episodio della serie di Candice Renoir la protagonista, in coma, vive una storia alternativa e si trova decenni indietro e, oltre alle differenze nei metodi di indagine, è divertente vederla alle prese con uffici pieni di fumo di sigaretta, in un ambiente maschilista in cui i colleghi si permettono battute che oggi porterebbero al licenziamento.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei testi umoristici si basa su stereotipi e su invidie o frustrazioni del pubblico. Potrebbe funzionare diversamente?


Sì. Noi che facciamo (anche) umorismo, in effetti le battute sugli stereotipi in questa chiave non le possiamo soffrire. Sono vecchie.


----------



## alberto15 (20 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Su un social milanese leggo una descrizione che dovrebbe essere umoristica secondo l'autrice, su un tipo femminile di mamma che trova davanti a scuola.
> L'autrice indugia sul fatto che questa donna, incinta al sesto mese senza aver preso un chilo in più, del terzo figlio (e già questo a me risulterebbe tutt'altro che negativo), sia ancora bella, abbia la pelle liscia come l'autrice non aveva neppure a 15 anni, si trucchi, vada dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, accompagni a scuola il figlio col suv rigorosamente in seconda fila (immagino che con tre bambini debba fare la spola velocemente tra una scuola e l'altra, e di certo è più pratico per una famiglia numerosa avere un suv piuttosto che una 124 spider) e si vesta con i jeans D&G (ma una manciata di cazzi propri no? Stai pure a guardarle il culo per cercare la marca del pantalone?) e abbia i RayBan in testa (oh my god, pure mia nonna li aveva).
> L'autrice se la immagine che osserva inorridita il corpo flaccido delle altre mamme pensando che lei non si ridurrebbe mai così (telepatia? lettura del pensiero? Medium?).
> Il cumulo di cazzate o altrimenti definibili luoghi comuni trovano invece una fraccata di consensi "Sei fantastica" "Vero" "Bravissima, mi sembra di vederla", di frustrazioni sopite di malcelate vendette "Mai che passi un vigile".
> ...


La moglie di un mio cliente e' identica solo che di figli ne ha 4 e abita in centro a Milano che piu' centro non si puo' quindi non e' proprio una descrizione "umoristica" ma piuttosto una considerazione sulla realta'.

Comunque si certo molte volte ma credo il piu' delle volte per aumentarla lo facciano le donne invece che diminuirla. Ovviamente cio' non vale per le presenti!


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Su un social milanese leggo una descrizione che dovrebbe essere umoristica secondo l'autrice, su un tipo femminile di mamma che trova davanti a scuola.
> L'autrice indugia sul fatto che questa donna, incinta al sesto mese senza aver preso un chilo in più, del terzo figlio (e già questo a me risulterebbe tutt'altro che negativo), sia ancora bella, abbia la pelle liscia come l'autrice non aveva neppure a 15 anni, si trucchi, vada dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, accompagni a scuola il figlio col suv rigorosamente in seconda fila (immagino che con tre bambini debba fare la spola velocemente tra una scuola e l'altra, e di certo è più pratico per una famiglia numerosa avere un suv piuttosto che una 124 spider) e si vesta con i jeans D&G (ma una manciata di cazzi propri no? Stai pure a guardarle il culo per cercare la marca del pantalone?) e abbia i RayBan in testa (oh my god, pure mia nonna li aveva).
> L'autrice se la immagine che osserva inorridita il corpo flaccido delle altre mamme pensando che lei non si ridurrebbe mai così (telepatia? lettura del pensiero? Medium?).
> Il cumulo di cazzate o altrimenti definibili luoghi comuni trovano invece una fraccata di consensi "Sei fantastica" "Vero" "Bravissima, mi sembra di vederla", di frustrazioni sopite di malcelate vendette "Mai che passi un vigile".
> ...


no ma prossimamente voglio iniziare a divertirmi a fomentare il rosicamento altrui


----------



## Vera (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arrivavo a scuola, ad accompagnare mia figlia , prima di correre al lavoro. Ovviamente quando gli altri erano già entrati perché mia figlia "ha sonno ed ha il problema che non riesce a svegliarsi", come diceva lei. L'autrice di questo testo è si sicuro una di quelle mamme che rimaneva davanti al cancello a sparlare di tutti quelli che salutava sorridendo, prima di recarsi a fare colazione al bar. 
Ero io che invidiavo loro


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Arrivavo a scuola, ad accompagnare mia figlia , prima di correre al lavoro. Ovviamente quando gli altri erano già entrati perché mia figlia "ha sonno ed ha il problema che non riesce a svegliarsi", come diceva lei. L'autrice di questo testo è si sicuro una di quelle mamme che rimaneva davanti al cancello a sparlare di tutti quelli che salutava sorridendo, prima di recarsi a fare colazione al bar.
> Ero io che invidiavo loro


Questa descrizione è più vicina a una realtà che conosco anch'io.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> no ma prossimamente voglio iniziare a divertirmi a fomentare il rosicamento altrui


L'ultima volta che l'ho fatto sono quasi stato espulso da un corso.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Arrivavo a scuola, ad accompagnare mia figlia , prima di correre al lavoro. Ovviamente quando gli altri erano già entrati perché mia figlia "ha sonno ed ha il problema che non riesce a svegliarsi", come diceva lei. L'autrice di questo testo è si sicuro una di quelle mamme che rimaneva davanti al cancello a sparlare di tutti quelli che salutava sorridendo, prima di recarsi a fare colazione al bar.
> Ero io che invidiavo loro


Però ciai tre figli ed il SUV!


----------



## Vera (20 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Però ciai tre figli ed il SUV!


Per carità, Stany, ne ho una sola. Anche se, effettivamente, a volte, fa per 3


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

Io una sola figlia e due SUV.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Su un social milanese leggo una descrizione che dovrebbe essere umoristica secondo l'autrice, su un tipo femminile di mamma che trova davanti a scuola.
> L'autrice indugia sul fatto che questa donna, incinta al sesto mese senza aver preso un chilo in più, del terzo figlio (e già questo a me risulterebbe tutt'altro che negativo), sia ancora bella, abbia la pelle liscia come l'autrice non aveva neppure a 15 anni, si trucchi, vada dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, accompagni a scuola il figlio col suv rigorosamente in seconda fila (immagino che con tre bambini debba fare la spola velocemente tra una scuola e l'altra, e di certo è più pratico per una famiglia numerosa avere un suv piuttosto che una 124 spider) e si vesta con i jeans D&G (ma una manciata di cazzi propri no? Stai pure a guardarle il culo per cercare la marca del pantalone?) e abbia i RayBan in testa (oh my god, pure mia nonna li aveva).
> L'autrice se la immagine che osserva inorridita il corpo flaccido delle altre mamme pensando che lei non si ridurrebbe mai così (telepatia? lettura del pensiero? Medium?).
> Il cumulo di cazzate o altrimenti definibili luoghi comuni trovano invece una fraccata di consensi "Sei fantastica" "Vero" "Bravissima, mi sembra di vederla", di frustrazioni sopite di malcelate vendette "Mai che passi un vigile".
> ...


Ma chi è sta sfigata? Michela Murgia?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi è sta sfigata? Michela Murgia?


Una su un gruppo milanese, no, neanche famosa come la Murgia.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi è sta sfigata? Michela Murgia?


è un virus più diffuso di quello cinese


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Su un social milanese leggo una descrizione che dovrebbe essere umoristica secondo l'autrice, su un tipo femminile di mamma che trova davanti a scuola.
> L'autrice indugia sul fatto che questa donna, incinta al sesto mese senza aver preso un chilo in più, del terzo figlio (e già questo a me risulterebbe tutt'altro che negativo), sia ancora bella, abbia la pelle liscia come l'autrice non aveva neppure a 15 anni, si trucchi, vada dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, accompagni a scuola il figlio col suv rigorosamente in seconda fila (immagino che con tre bambini debba fare la spola velocemente tra una scuola e l'altra, e di certo è più pratico per una famiglia numerosa avere un suv piuttosto che una 124 spider) e si vesta con i jeans D&G (ma una manciata di cazzi propri no? Stai pure a guardarle il culo per cercare la marca del pantalone?) e abbia i RayBan in testa (oh my god, pure mia nonna li aveva).
> L'autrice se la immagine che osserva inorridita il corpo flaccido delle altre mamme pensando che lei non si ridurrebbe mai così (telepatia? lettura del pensiero? Medium?).
> Il cumulo di cazzate o altrimenti definibili luoghi comuni trovano invece una fraccata di consensi "Sei fantastica" "Vero" "Bravissima, mi sembra di vederla", di frustrazioni sopite di malcelate vendette "Mai che passi un vigile".
> ...


Dedico sguardi piuttosto disattenti allo stile di vita degli altri, non sono sui social e a quello che pensano gli altri del mio stile di vita non me ne frega sostanzialmente nulla.
Credo di aver cose più importanti a cui pensare, me stesso, mettere ordine nei miei pensieri, il mio lavoro, la mia famiglia, le mie passioni e via discorrendo.

Vedo che vivere in una metropoli non è fattore discriminante nel guardare con occhio malevolmente giudicante il prossimo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dedico sguardi piuttosto disattenti allo stile di vita degli altri, non sono sui social e a quello che pensano gli altri del mio stile di vita non me ne frega sostanzialmente nulla.
> Credo di aver cose più importanti a cui pensare, me stesso, mettere ordine nei miei pensieri, il mio lavoro, la mia famiglia, le mie passioni e via discorrendo.
> 
> Vedo che vivere in una metropoli non è fattore discriminante nel guardare con occhio malevolmente giudicante il prossimo.


Dipende. Come sempre per tutto.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dedico sguardi piuttosto disattenti allo stile di vita degli altri, non sono sui social e a quello che pensano gli altri del mio stile di vita non me ne frega sostanzialmente nulla.
> Credo di aver cose più importanti a cui pensare, me stesso, mettere ordine nei miei pensieri, il mio lavoro, la mia famiglia, le mie passioni e via discorrendo.
> 
> Vedo che vivere in una metropoli non è fattore discriminante nel guardare con occhio malevolmente giudicante il prossimo.


Non sei mai andato davanti a scuola?
Il regno del pettegolezzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei mai andato davanti a scuola?
> Il regno del pettegolezzo.


esatto, ce n'è una per tutti.
Però è bello ascoltare a me manca


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2020)

IO le facevo scendere dall'auto a   tre metri dall'ingresso e guardavo solo che entrassero,  minuti contati.  Quando andavo a riprenderle  erano le ultime o penultime,  e chiacchieravo solo con una suora che le seguiva nei compiti. In 8 anni ho conosciuto solo una mamma perche', puro caso, eravamo amiche da giovani, e ogni tanto le portava a casa sua prima che io finissi  di lavorare. Vedevo tutti solo alle poche gite e alla festa di fine anno o Natale ma mai sentiti pettegolezzi, forse li facevano quelle che non laboravano.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO le facevo scendere dall'auto a   tre metri dall'ingresso e guardavo solo che entrassero,  minuti contati.  Quando andavo a riprenderle  erano le ultime o penultime,  e chiacchieravo solo con una suora che le seguiva nei compiti. In 8 anni ho conosciuto solo una mamma perche', puro caso, eravamo amiche da giovani, e ogni tanto le portava a casa sua prima che io finissi  di lavorare. Vedevo tutti solo alle poche gite e alla festa di fine anno o Natale ma mai sentiti pettegolezzi, forse li facevano quelle che non laboravano.


Già.
I pettegolezzi si fanno al bar con chi ci va.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già.
> I pettegolezzi si fanno al bar con chi ci va.


Anche, ma anche  nei gruppetti di mamme in attesa della riconsegna dei figli.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Io vieterei dalla circolazione stradale il SUV. Niente autostrada, esattamente come per i Quad. Cosí spariscono.  Fanno pena come mezzo di trasporto. Hanno il baricentro alto, cosí ti cappotti facilmente, sono lenti, poco maneggevoli, inadatti al fuori strada, all'autostrada per la pessima aerodinamica, e alla città perchè ingombranti.

Se hai tanti figli prendi la station wagon.
Molti cosidetti SUV, dentro hanno poco spazio, sono semplicemente rialzati e alti.
Comunque la critica è rivolta a tutto il mondo SUV.

Qual'era il topic? Ah si, la mamma in forma col suv: lo vieterei a lei e a tutta la razza umana il suv.

Ha anche la pelle  curata? Bene. La si tromba anche meglio (cit. Conte Uguccione)


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io vieterei dalla circolazione stradale il SUV. Niente autostrada, esattamente come per i Quad. Cosí spariscono.  Fanno pena come mezzo di trasporto. Hanno il baricentro alto, cosí ti cappotti facilmente, sono lenti, poco maneggevoli, inadatti al fuori strada, all'autostrada per la pessima aerodinamica, e alla città perchè ingombranti.
> 
> Se hai tanti figli prendi la station wagon.
> Molti cosidetti SUV, dentro hanno poco spazio, sono semplicemente rialzati e alti.
> ...


Oh Santi numi a 4 ruote. 
Troppi luoghi comuni. Non so neppure da dove cominciare per smontarli. 
Lascio perdere.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oh Santi numi a 4 ruote.
> Troppi luoghi comuni. Non so neppure da dove cominciare per smontarli.
> Lascio perdere.


Intendi quelli sulla macchina (sono scientifici), o quelli sulla mamma(soggettivi)?


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Intendi quelli sulla macchina (sono scientifici), o quelli sulla mamma(soggettivi)?


La stragrande maggioranza dei Suv ha la stessa impronta a terra delle berline da cui derivano, disponibilità di spazio superiore rispetto alle berline di analoga lunghezza e bagagliai di dimensioni maggiori. Non sono costruiti per il fuoristrada, non hanno telai a longheroni (escluso il primo ML o la Rexton, per esempio) ma vanno benissimo su sterrati ovvero sulla stragrande maggioranza delle strade che si è soliti percorrere al di fuori dell'asfalto, dove la maggiore altezza da terra consente di non toccare. In autostrada vanno benissimo al contrario dei vecchi fuoristrada (se ne hai guidato almeno uno sai di cosa parlo) e gli ausilii elettronici consentono adeguata stabilità come a qualsiasi vettura moderna (non stiamo parlando delle monovolume anni '90).
Con 180 CV turbodiesel e una bella coppia a bassi regimi fai tutto quello che devi fare e con un 2.2 4x4 coreano da 2 tonnellate e 700 di bagagliaio facevo i 15 con un litro, mentre con l' asfittico Suv 1.6 benzina 132 CV che ho ora comprato per i cazzo di limiti dei paranoici green nostrani faccio i 14.
Se vuoi guidare una merda orientati sui monovolume e su sterzi in massima parte imprecisi e lenti,  mentre se vuoi un nell'ambientino claustrofobico orientati sulle sportive tedesche.
Splendide per carità nella guida, almeno quelle a trazione posteriore, ma scomodissime per una famiglia, come lo era la mia vecchia 156 2,4, gran macchina ma minuscola per uno della mia taglia.
Se poi sei stato su una ML o su una Range, capisci il livello di comfort a disposizione.
Non è un caso che abbiano successo.
Potessi mi comprerei un carrarmato USA a 8V, tutto nero, così per stare sul cazzo a più persone possibili quando vado in giro.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oh Santi numi a 4 ruote.
> Troppi luoghi comuni. Non so neppure da dove cominciare per smontarli.
> Lascio perdere.


Eh già..tu ne hai due


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh già..tu ne hai due


Uno mio, uno della moglie.
Roba piccola, però. 
Sportage e S Cross.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Uno mio, uno della moglie.
> Roba piccola, però.
> Sportage e S Cross.


Però sono carini e più alti e sicuri di una berlina.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Però sono carini e più alti e sicuri di una berlina.


Esteticamente sono quasi tutti orrendi i suv. Sulla sicurezza, nello scontro frontale, dipense molto da che berlina è quella con la quale ti scontri, e se non ti ribalti anche (cosa piú probabile dato l'assetto)


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La stragrande maggioranza dei Suv ha la stessa impronta a terra delle berline da cui derivano, disponibilità di spazio superiore rispetto alle berline di analoga lunghezza e bagagliai di dimensioni maggiori. Non sono costruiti per il fuoristrada, non hanno telai a longheroni (escluso il primo ML o la Rexton, per esempio) ma vanno benissimo su sterrati ovvero sulla stragrande maggioranza delle strade che si è soliti percorrere al di fuori dell'asfalto, dove la maggiore altezza da terra consente di non toccare. In autostrada vanno benissimo al contrario dei vecchi fuoristrada (se ne hai guidato almeno uno sai di cosa parlo) e gli ausilii elettronici consentono adeguata stabilità come a qualsiasi vettura moderna (non stiamo parlando delle monovolume anni '90).
> Con 180 CV turbodiesel e una bella coppia a bassi regimi fai tutto quello che devi fare e con un 2.2 4x4 coreano da 2 tonnellate e 700 di bagagliaio facevo i 15 con un litro, mentre con l' asfittico Suv 1.6 benzina 132 CV che ho ora comprato per i cazzo di limiti dei paranoici green nostrani faccio i 14.
> Se vuoi guidare una merda orientati sui monovolume e su sterzi in massima parte imprecisi e lenti,  mentre se vuoi un nell'ambientino claustrofobico orientati sulle sportive tedesche.
> Splendide per carità nella guida, almeno quelle a trazione posteriore, ma scomodissime per una famiglia, come lo era la mia vecchia 156 2,4, gran macchina ma minuscola per uno della mia taglia.
> ...


Alla fine dici le stesse cose che dico io, ma guardando l'altra metà del bicchiere.

Il baricentro è piú alzato, quindi, a parità di tecnologia, rispetto all'equivalente berlina/SW, ne derivano tutti quei contro sulla sicurezza, sulla manovrabilità e sull'aerodinamica, anche a parità di impronta a terra.
Investi uno con la panda, con un frontale, ma se è uno con un una berlina grande (o super sportiva) , se la massa è simile, hai addirittura meno sicurezza. (avensis e peugeot 3008 ad esempio hanno una massa simile) 

Unica cosa, sei sicuro che proprio a 130 reali e fissi, fai (facevi) quei km con un litro? 

Ad ogni modo, con la stessa configurazione motore/pneumatici, con una berlina /SW, ottieni una migliore aerodinamica (sposti meno aria e consumi meno), stabilità, guidabilità. 
Sugli spazi(che poi anche qua diciamo la stessa cosa), l'alfa 156 non era poi cosí spaziosa. Già l'avevsis berlina (classe D come la 156) con i suoi 500 litri di bagagliaio era decisamente piú spaziosa della alfa. Per non parlare della (da me citata) station wagon.

Puoi comprare l'Hammer se vuoi andare in giro veramente al sicuro (eccetto cappottamenti)


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Meglio un fuoristrada  con snorkel e verricello . 
Non si sa mai  dovesse esondare il fiume Lambro . 
Sti ecologisti chic


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Esteticamente sono quasi tutti orrendi i suv. Sulla sicurezza, nello scontro frontale, dipense molto da che berlina è quella con la quale ti scontri, e se non ti ribalti anche (cosa piú probabile dato l'assetto)


Mah....tu che automobile hai?


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....tu che automobile hai?


Modestamente ho piú automobili di proprietà.

Te le elenco:

1) Avensis (la cambio entro breve perchè diesel con un benzina) (sto valutando anche qualche suv, ma mi provocano una forte peristalsi intestinale... piacciono, manco a dirlo, a *mia moglie*).

2) Yaris

(Sembrava chissà cosa, tipo 6-7, e invece sono 2 ) 

Ho peró guidato (piú volte) , e/o sono stato a bordo (piú volte) delle seguenti auto:

1)Porsche Carrera
2) Wolkswagen Tuareg
3)Porsche Cayenne
4) ford orion
5)honda jazz
6)Rover 1.6 (non ricordo piú se era la 416...era una berlina)
7) Maserati Biturbo
E soprattutto, invidia fatti capanna:

6). FIAT 127 DEL 1972 CON PARAURTI DI FERRO (PRIMA VERSIONE), portata piú volte alla velocità da tachimetro di 134 km/h. Sembrava un aereo (per il casino), specie quando alzavo il piede.

A parte scherzi, di tutte queste, l'unica che veramente guidavi tu al 100%, mani, volante, ruote, strada, era la 127.

Ps: intendiamoci, i migliori suv, dentro sono anche dei bei salottini, ma per il resto.
Poi non confondiamo i crossover con i suv.
Per me, per dire, la peugeot 3008 è ancora un crossover. La 5008 è un suv.

Ps2: non ho considerato quelle che ho guidato una volta o due, sennò ci rientrava tra le altre, anche un crossover


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Questo è un fuoristrada ,non un SUV...
Fossi milionario sarebbe quello che prenderei..(281milaerotti)


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Io ho un vecchio monovolume giapponese a sei posti (tre davanti)....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

I


Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io vieterei dalla circolazione stradale il SUV. Niente autostrada, esattamente come per i Quad. Cosí spariscono.  Fanno pena come mezzo di trasporto. Hanno il baricentro alto, cosí ti cappotti facilmente, sono lenti, poco maneggevoli, inadatti al fuori strada, all'autostrada per la pessima aerodinamica, e alla città perchè ingombranti.
> 
> Se hai tanti figli prendi la station wagon.
> Molti cosidetti SUV, dentro hanno poco spazio, sono semplicemente rialzati e alti.
> ...


Ok. Assodato che ci capisci di auto quanto di sesso. Quando farai l'autostrada con il diluvio e capirai quanto una macchina da tre tonnellate sia stabile mentre le altre volano via, mi dirai. Ho uno dei miei più cari amici che fa l'avvocato _hardcore_ di infortunistica stradale. La funzione primigenia del SUV e riportarti le chiappe a casa in caso di incidente. Quando due macchine si scontrano il morto nel 99% dei casi è nella più piccola.
Io per le trasferte ho comprato un mostro americano che fa tre km al litro e gli ho fatto mettere pure i parafanghi heavy duty in acciaio. Sticazzi dei consumi, la pelle è una.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Modestamente ho piú automobili di proprietà.
> 
> Te le elenco:
> 
> ...


Il cayenne è un polmone, lo ho regalato a mamma per i 60 anni. Fa scena e costa pochissimo.
Touareg e yaris grandissime macchine, in termini di affidabilità, preso yaris per l'azienda (due) e mai un problema. Touareg la guido io ma come tutte le tedesche devi mettere in motorizzazioni pesanti altrimenti non vanno un cazzo per cui tra un anno scade il leasing e la riconsegniamo. La Carrera manco se mi meni (dipende quale, pure lì salti mostruosi tra una versione e l'altra). Le Maserati pure sono macchine da commerciale coi soldi. L'abbiamo presa due anni fa (un Gihbli) per il venditore top come benefit (dargli i soldi che voleva era peggio) e riconsegnata dopo un anno. Sempre problemi.
Ma il mio grande amore resta lei, pure se é da zingaro


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Trent'anni fa avevo questa,costava meno della tipo e consumava come la range rover (a cui somigliava per i due differenziali più il ripartitore di coppia centrale).....poi un frontale con una uno, che ebbe la peggio: sei mesi di vita , rottamata


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Trent'anni fa avevo questa,costava meno della tipo e consumava come la range rover (a cui somigliava per i due differenziali più il ripartitore di coppia centrale).....poi un frontale con una uno, che ebbe la peggio: sei mesi di vita , rottamata View attachment 8832


Dovevi mettere i paraurti artigianali. Quelli ti salvano tutto. Io ho questi


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dovevi mettere i paraurti artigianali. Quelli ti salvano tutto.


Eh.... li aveva già belli tosti,ma a sessanta orari in un corso cittadino,quando ti becchi con un altro (di striscio,nel senso che siamo riusciti a  passare , staccando l'avantreno, volante in mano), c'è poco da fare; la uno aveva il motore distrutto,aperta come una scatola di sardine. Se fosse stato in pieno ,non sarei qui. E meno male che avevo ragione.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh.... li aveva già belli tosti,ma a sessanta orari in un corso cittadino,quando ti becchi con un altro (di striscio,nel senso che siamo riusciti a  passare , staccando l'avantreno, volante in mano), c'è poco da fare; la uno aveva il motore distrutto,aperta come una scatola di sardine. Se fosse stato in pieno ,non sarei qui. E meno male che avevo ragione.


Gomma contro gomma?


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gomma contro gomma?


No no...parafango di striscio...non ci siamo piantati; per fortuna. La massa maggiore della mia l'ha spostata.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No no...parafango di striscio...non ci siamo piantati; per fortuna. La massa maggiore della mia l'ha spostata.


Capito A che servono le macchine grosse?


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capito A che servono le macchine grosse?


E certo....sempre detto...meno di due anni fa diedi il giro ad una Clio guidata da una ubriaca passata in pieno rosso a settanta;  testimoni e Dash CAM...sennò al semaforo fifty fifty.
Anche lì,se fossi stato un metro e mezzo più avanti...non sarei qui.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La stragrande maggioranza dei Suv ha la stessa impronta a terra delle berline da cui derivano, disponibilità di spazio superiore rispetto alle berline di analoga lunghezza e bagagliai di dimensioni maggiori. Non sono costruiti per il fuoristrada, non hanno telai a longheroni (escluso il primo ML o la Rexton, per esempio) ma vanno benissimo su sterrati ovvero sulla stragrande maggioranza delle strade che si è soliti percorrere al di fuori dell'asfalto, dove la maggiore altezza da terra consente di non toccare. In autostrada vanno benissimo al contrario dei vecchi fuoristrada (se ne hai guidato almeno uno sai di cosa parlo) e gli ausilii elettronici consentono adeguata stabilità come a qualsiasi vettura moderna (non stiamo parlando delle monovolume anni '90).
> Con 180 CV turbodiesel e una bella coppia a bassi regimi fai tutto quello che devi fare e con un 2.2 4x4 coreano da 2 tonnellate e 700 di bagagliaio facevo i 15 con un litro, mentre con l' asfittico Suv 1.6 benzina 132 CV che ho ora comprato per i cazzo di limiti dei paranoici green nostrani faccio i 14.
> Se vuoi guidare una merda orientati sui monovolume e su sterzi in massima parte imprecisi e lenti,  mentre se vuoi un nell'ambientino claustrofobico orientati sulle sportive tedesche.
> Splendide per carità nella guida, almeno quelle a trazione posteriore, ma scomodissime per una famiglia, come lo era la mia vecchia 156 2,4, gran macchina ma minuscola per uno della mia taglia.
> ...


Fanno ridere quelli che prendono la SUV per portare i figli a scuola, girare in città e farsi l’autostrada per andare al mare. Insomma almeno che vadano in montagna d’inverno.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fanno ridere quelli che prendono la SUV per portare i figli a scuola, girare in città e farsi l’autostrada per andare al mare. Insomma almeno che vadano in montagna d’inverno.


Non è che tutti possono avere un garage con un’auto per ogni occasione.
Si prende l’automobile che va bene ovunque. Capisco che tu sia “montanara” , ma il mare non è solo Rimini. Io sono andata in spiagge raggiungibili su sterrata per decenni.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tutti possono avere un garage con un’auto per ogni occasione.
> Si prende l’automobile che va bene ovunque. Capisco che tu sia “montanara” , ma il mare non è solo Rimini. Io sono andata in spiagge raggiungibili su sterrata per decenni.


Insomma : basta che usino le strade sterrate: al mare o in montagna.
 non sono così montanara , ma ho le montagne vicino


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tutti possono avere un garage con un’auto per ogni occasione.
> Si prende l’automobile che va bene ovunque. Capisco che tu sia “montanara” , ma il mare non è solo Rimini. Io sono andata in spiagge raggiungibili su sterrata per decenni.


all'Elba si arrivava fino quasi  in spiaggia su sterrati pieni di pietre ,che oggi farebbero  paura alla Sportage....(fino a venticinque anni fa).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma : basta che usino le strade sterrate: al mare o in montagna.
> non sono così montanara , ma ho le montagne vicino


Le usano un mese all’anno.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fanno ridere quelli che prendono la SUV per portare i figli a scuola, girare in città e farsi l’autostrada per andare al mare. Insomma almeno che vadano in montagna d’inverno.


Fino a vent'anni fa si potevano percorrere strade bianche che consentivano di passare da una valle all'altra, quasi in tutte le regioni; per questo avevo deciso per una integrale col blocco differenziale (una proletaria Lada niva; la range dei poveri!),ma quello che ho fatto con la tipo è incredibile; dei passaggi impensabili oggi con una berlina moderna.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fanno ridere quelli che prendono la SUV per portare i figli a scuola, girare in città e farsi l’autostrada per andare al mare. Insomma almeno che vadano in montagna d’inverno.


La differenza fra il Suv e il fuoristrada sta esattamente nel fatto che il Suv e per la città.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Un carissimo amico rimase bloccato con il suo mastodontico suv jap dalle parti di Pescul  ci rimase male quando la forestale lo andò a prendere con una Suzuki jimni .


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tutti possono avere un garage con un’auto per ogni occasione.
> Si prende l’automobile che va bene ovunque. Capisco che tu sia “montanara” , ma il mare non è solo Rimini. Io sono andata in spiagge raggiungibili su sterrata per decenni.





stany ha detto:


> all'Elba si arrivava fino quasi  in spiaggia su sterrati pieni di pietre ,che oggi farebbero  paura alla Sportage....(fino a venticinque anni fa).





stany ha detto:


> Fino a vent'anni fa si potevano percorrere strade bianche che consentivano di passare da una valle all'altra, quasi in tutte le regioni; per questo avevo deciso per una integrale col blocco differenziale (una proletaria Lada niva; la range dei poveri!),ma quello che ho fatto con la tipo è incredibile; dei passaggi impensabili oggi con una berlina moderna.


Io ho fatto certe strade con la 127, che voi mortali non potete nemmeno immaginare.
Alcune di esse, specie se in salita molto ripida, non le fai con il suv.
Una volta mi arrampicai cosí in pendenza (con la. 127),che non si accendeva piú il motore dopo parcheggiata. La misi a mano di lato, e la macchina ripartí(serbatoio in ultra riserva).
Spingilo un suv... che forse solo col 4x4 ce la fa.




oriente70 ha detto:


> Un carissimo amico rimase bloccato con il suo mastodontico suv jap dalle parti di Pescul  ci rimase male quando la forestale lo andò a prendere con una Suzuki jimni .



E questo a ennesima conferma di quello che dico.
Quando la percentuale della pendenza sale, il peso (e l'adattamento misto asfalto/sterrato),  lo paghi a caro prezzo.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto certe strade con la 127, che voi mortali non potete nemmeno immaginare.
> Alcune di esse, specie se in salita molto ripida, non le fai con il suv.
> Una volta mi arrampicai cosí in pendenza (con la. 127),che non si accendeva piú il motore dopo parcheggiata. La misi a mano di lato, e la macchina ripartí(serbatoio in ultra riserva).
> Spingilo un suv... che forse solo col 4x4 ce la fa.
> ...


Dipende cosa devi fare
Se devi fare il piacione va bene anche una Levante  possibilmente a benzina, altrimenti si deve valutare dove deve operare il mezzo .


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I
> 
> Ok. Assodato che ci capisci di auto quanto di sesso. Quando farai l'autostrada con il diluvio e capirai quanto una macchina da tre tonnellate sia stabile mentre le altre volano via, mi dirai. Ho uno dei miei più cari amici che fa l'avvocato _hardcore_ di infortunistica stradale. La funzione primigenia del SUV e riportarti le chiappe a casa in caso di incidente. Quando due macchine si scontrano il morto nel 99% dei casi è nella più piccola.
> Io per le trasferte ho comprato un mostro americano che fa tre km al litro e gli ho fatto mettere pure i parafanghi heavy duty in acciaio. Sticazzi dei consumi, la pelle è una.


Mi fa piacere tu abbia riconosciuto il mio effettivo sapere anche in campo automobilistico.

Se si scontra una berlina da due tonnellate con un suv da una tonnellata e mezzo, chi ha probabilità maggiori di morire, è quello sul suv. È la massa, solo nello scontro frontale, che conta.

La stabilità sull'acqua dipende molto anche dalla larghezza del pneumatico: piú largo è, meglio è sull'acqua...ma peggiori sulla neve (anche per questo, spesso i suv rimangono bloccati).

Ma piú di tutto, se non hai una pressione ottimale del pneumatico, fai acqua planning di brutto con qualsiasi mezzo.


Ma vieni! (è un'auto gasamento per le mie conoscenze)


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto certe strade con la 127, che voi mortali non potete nemmeno immaginare.
> Alcune di esse, specie se in salita molto ripida, non le fai con il suv.
> Una volta mi arrampicai cosí in pendenza (con la. 127),che non si accendeva piú il motore dopo parcheggiata. La misi a mano di lato, e la macchina ripartí(serbatoio in ultra riserva).
> Spingilo un suv... che forse solo col 4x4 ce la fa.
> ...


Infatti, non tutti i SUV hanno l'integrale: due sportage identiche esteriormente non hanno lo stesso prezzo e prestazioni se una ha il 4x4...
La migliore era la vecchia panda 4x4 con trasmissione Puch, blocco manuale, leggera stretta: in montagna solo i piccoli Suzuki le stavano dietro. Io con una ww polo ne ho fatte di ogni...


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere tu abbia riconosciuto il mio effettivo sapere anche in campo automobilistico.
> 
> Se si scontra una berli a da due tonnellate con un suv da una tonnellata e mezzo, chi ha probabilità maggiori di morire, è quello sul suv. È la massa, solo nello scontro frontale, che conta.
> 
> ...


Gli pneumatici larghi fanno l'acquaplaning....se sono appena appena consumati.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Gli pneumatici larghi fanno l'acquaplaning....se sono appena appena consumati.


Quindi anche su quel punto è una fregatura. 

Il pneumatico piú largo deve "lavorare" piú acqua..., forse per questo, risente di piú dell'assottigliamento

Comunque se prendessi un suv, anche io ci farei pochi km all'anno, giusto i viaggi lunghi... Il resto farei con la yaris, che, in città non ha eguali.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cayenne è un polmone, lo ho regalato a mamma per i 60 anni. Fa scena e costa pochissimo.
> Touareg e yaris grandissime macchine, in termini di affidabilità, preso yaris per l'azienda (due) e mai un problema. Touareg la guido io ma come tutte le tedesche devi mettere in motorizzazioni pesanti altrimenti non vanno un cazzo per cui tra un anno scade il leasing e la riconsegniamo. La Carrera manco se mi meni (dipende quale, pure lì salti mostruosi tra una versione e l'altra). Le Maserati pure sono macchine da commerciale coi soldi. L'abbiamo presa due anni fa (un Gihbli) per il venditore top come benefit (dargli i soldi che voleva era peggio) e riconsegnata dopo un anno. Sempre problemi.
> Ma il mio grande amore resta lei, pure se é da zingaro
> View attachment 8833


A me piacciono le boxter. 

La Yaris ha stupito molto anche me. Ha tanti piccoli accorgimenti azzeccatissimi, tipo i sedili posteriori leggermente reclinabili. 
La mia ha 90 cv, la tengo pulita con additivi, e devo dire che schizza, specie alle basse andature (paragonata ad esempio all'avensis) . 

Ed ha una tenuta di strada anche a 130...non come l'avensis, ma nemmeno cosí distante. La migliore utilitaria. 
C'è anche un modello con 110cv, che su 1000 kg non sono pochi, e fino ai 40-50, sarà una scheggia.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi anche su quel punto è una fregatura.
> 
> Il pneumatico piú largo deve "lavorare" piú acqua..., forse per questo, risente di piú dell'assottigliamento
> 
> Comunque se prendessi un suv, anche io ci farei pochi km all'anno, giusto i viaggi lunghi... Il resto farei con la yaris, che, in città non ha eguali.


Il maggior numero di incidenti , il 76%, si verifica nei centri urbani.Meglio essere "robusti" anche lì...


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A me piacciono le boxter.
> 
> La Yaris ha stupito molto anche me. Ha tanti piccoli accorgimenti azzeccatissimi, tipo i sedili posteriori leggermente reclinabili.
> La mia ha 90 cv, la tengo pulita con additivi, e devo dire che schizza, specie alle basse andature (paragonata ad esempio all'avensis) .
> ...


14500 euro


Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A me piacciono le boxter.
> 
> La Yaris ha stupito molto anche me. Ha tanti piccoli accorgimenti azzeccatissimi, tipo i sedili posteriori leggermente reclinabili.
> La mia ha 90 cv, la tengo pulita con additivi, e devo dire che schizza, specie alle basse andature (paragonata ad esempio all'avensis) .
> ...


14500 euro


31500 euro

34500 euro


A parte il parcheggio, in città sceglierei il SUV


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il maggior numero di incidenti , il 76%, si verifica nei centri urbani.Meglio essere "robusti" anche lì...


 Il braccio serve per il McDonald's


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il braccio serve per il McDonald's View attachment 8839


In una botte de fero


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2020)

Parlare appassionatamente di automobili è da maschi.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A me piacciono le boxter.
> 
> La Yaris ha stupito molto anche me. Ha tanti piccoli accorgimenti azzeccatissimi, tipo i sedili posteriori leggermente reclinabili.
> La mia ha 90 cv, la tengo pulita con additivi, e devo dire che schizza, specie alle basse andature (paragonata ad esempio all'avensis) .
> ...


 la Porsche Boxster è da ragazzino.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il maggior numero di incidenti , il 76%, si verifica nei centri urbani.Meglio essere "robusti" anche lì...


Tu hai avuto in città quell'incidente con la uno. Fidati peró che la yaris è molto piú sicura(vedi crash test, rapportati comunque alla propria categoria) , specie se la uno è di quei modelli anni 90.
Comunque sia è vero, se hai la sfiga di fare un frontale a 50 km/h, ti fai male anche in città. 
Ogni tanto si sente qualcuno che muore per un frontale, mentre guidava una fiat 600 anni 90. Quella macchina prese un punteggio bassissimo nei crash test.

A mia moglie stava piacendo la fiat freemont, perchè ha 7posti, e le piacciono gli interni. 

A me non piace mica... Poi dovrei prenderne una usata con il benzina da 3.6 cc di cilindrata.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il maggior numero di incidenti , il 76%, si verifica nei centri urbani.Meglio essere "robusti" anche lì...


 a me quello che fa paura e il camion in autostrada. Tutto il resto me ne fotto


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la Porsche Boxster è da ragazzino.


Nah, piú in generale è fighetto acchiappa-passerine


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, non tutti i SUV hanno l'integrale: due sportage identiche esteriormente non hanno lo stesso prezzo e prestazioni se una ha il 4x4...
> La migliore era la vecchia panda 4x4 con trasmissione Puch, blocco manuale, leggera stretta: in montagna solo i piccoli Suzuki le stavano dietro. Io con una ww polo ne ho fatte di ogni...


Voi della Panda 4 x 4 siete una setta


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nah, piú in generale è fighetto acchiappa-passerine


Da 18 enne neopatentato. Nessuno a cui piaccia davvero guidare si compra una Porsche Boxster. E nemmeno se la fa chi si compra la macchina con i soldi suoi


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Tu hai avuto in città quell'incidente con la uno. Fidati peró che la yaris è molto piú sicura(vedi crash test, rapportati comunque alla propria categoria) , specie se la uno è di quei modelli anni 90.
> Comunque sia è vero, se hai la sfiga di fare un frontale a 50 km/h, ti fai male anche in città.
> Ogni tanto si sente qualcuno che muore per un frontale, mentre guidava una fiat 600 anni 90. Quella macchina prese un punteggio bassissimo nei crash test.
> 
> ...


La Freemont a me.piace, ma è comunque una barca. Negli incidenti ci vuole culo,come nella vita...


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Voi della Panda 4 x 4 siete una setta


Ah..ah.. vero.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da 18 enne neopatentato. Nessuno a cui piaccia davvero guidare si compra una Porsche Boxster. E nemmeno se la fa chi si compra la macchina con i soldi suoi


È sempre comunque una "entry level "


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da 18 enne neopatentato. Nessuno a cui piaccia davvero guidare si compra una Porsche Boxster. E nemmeno se la fa chi si compra la macchina con i soldi suoi


"Porsche 718 Boxster 4.0 Boxster GTS ha un motore benzina a 6 cilindri da 3.995 cm3, trazione posteriore e cambio manuale a 6 rapporti. I consumi dichiarati dalla Casa sul misto per questa versione sono di 9,2 km/l." 

400 cavalli un neopatentato mica li può guidare. 

Se sul sesso ci capisci come per le auto... 
(della serie chi la fa l'aspetti) 



stany ha detto:


> La Freemont a me.piace, ma è comunque una barca. Negli incidenti ci vuole culo,come nella vita...


È... americana... Non che sia un difetto. Comunque vediamo, se tanto ci faró max 5000 km all'anno, chiessenefrega dei consumi. Poi, alla fine, eccetto qualche rara eccezione, se non sono proprio deciso, è *mia moglie* che comanda.


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlare appassionatamente di automobili è da maschi.


Mia moglie riconosce le auto solo dal colore


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> "Porsche 718 Boxster 4.0 Boxster GTS ha un motore benzina a 6 cilindri da 3.995 cm3, trazione posteriore e cambio manuale a 6 rapporti. I consumi dichiarati dalla Casa sul misto per questa versione sono di 9,2 km/l."
> 
> 400 cavalli un neopatentato mica li può guidare.
> 
> ...


Se non gliela prendi non te la da più


----------



## Gennaro73 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se non gliela prendi non te la da più


Gira e rigira il sotto testo é sempre quello.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> "Porsche 718 Boxster 4.0 Boxster GTS ha un motore benzina a 6 cilindri da 3.995 cm3, trazione posteriore e cambio manuale a 6 rapporti. I consumi dichiarati dalla Casa sul misto per questa versione sono di 9,2 km/l."
> 
> 400 cavalli un neopatentato mica li può guidare.
> 
> ...


Só vecchio. Al miei tempi le limitazioni per neopatentati non esistevano. Conosco più di un ventenne figlio di papà con la Porsche Boxster


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque cazzo, ma di sabato sera tutti sul forum? Non esce nessuno?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Buonanotte


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Buongiorno


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Buongiorno


Risveglio in preghiera?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Risveglio in preghiera?


Eh..eh..di questi tempi ci vuole!


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un carissimo amico rimase bloccato con il suo mastodontico suv jap dalle parti di Pescul  ci rimase male quando la forestale lo andò a prendere con una Suzuki jimni .


Io sulla vecchia Jimny neanche riesco a sedermi al posto guida. È minuscola.
Ho guidato in fuoristrada una Samurai non preparata . 
Non ho dei ricordi fantastici. Meglio un vecchio Pajero. Comunque è un buon mezzo sulle nostre montagne. 
Con la Santa Fe sono sempre andato dove volevo: fango, sterrati, buche, non troppo impegnativi. 
Andavo a 20 km/h dove il Patrol transitava a 40 km/h. 
La differenza tra fuoristrada e Suv è la robustezza, in primis. Dopo un po' il Suv si smonta.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Per forza il suv ha la carrozzeria con scocca portante, come un'auto. Il fuoristrada il telaio con brancali.... Comunque un suv anche non quattro ruote motrici è più adeguato allo sterrato che non una berlina, naturalmente con le dovute precauzioni.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sulla vecchia Jimny neanche riesco a sedermi al posto guida. È minuscola.
> Ho guidato in fuoristrada una Samurai non preparata .
> Non ho dei ricordi fantastici. Meglio un vecchio Pajero. Comunque è un buon mezzo sulle nostre montagne.
> Con la Santa Fe sono sempre andato dove volevo: fango, sterrati, buche, non troppo impegnativi.
> ...


Davide e Golia , certe volte pesare troppo è un handicap . 
L'ultima che ho usato per lavoro era un Tahoe, comoda ma troppo pesante ha un inerzia incredibile soprattutto su terreni con poca aderenza , poi buchi e rimpiangi la jimny .


----------



## Gennaro73 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Só vecchio. Al miei tempi le limitazioni per neopatentati non esistevano. Conosco più di un ventenne figlio di papà con la Porsche Boxster


Ovinto! 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque cazzo, ma di sabato sera tutti sul forum? Non esce nessuno?


Avessi avuto 17 anni, come scriveva Moretta, sarei stato fuori casa. E invece.


----------



## Gennaro73 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, rischio davvero di prendere quel Freemont della fiat o simile. 
Possibile che una vagina pazza, debba influenzarmi cosí?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Comunque, rischio davvero di prendere quel Freemont della fiat o simile.
> Possibile che una vagina pazza, debba influenzarmi cosí?


Fa cagarissimo...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Fino a vent'anni fa si potevano percorrere strade bianche che consentivano di passare da una valle all'altra, quasi in tutte le regioni; per questo avevo deciso per una integrale col blocco differenziale (una proletaria Lada niva; la range dei poveri!),ma quello che ho fatto con la tipo è incredibile; dei passaggi impensabili oggi con una berlina moderna.


Pure io con la Fiesta 25 anni fa, poi lo sterzo mi ha lasciato per strada, a seguire tutto il resto.
Lo sterrato usura parecchio.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, non tutti i SUV hanno l'integrale: due sportage identiche esteriormente non hanno lo stesso prezzo e prestazioni se una ha il 4x4...
> La migliore era la vecchia panda 4x4 con trasmissione Puch, blocco manuale, leggera stretta: in montagna solo i piccoli Suzuki le stavano dietro. Io con una ww polo ne ho fatte di ogni...


L'ho avuta anch'io la Polo.
Direi che col Patrol però è un po' meglio.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A me piacciono le boxter.
> 
> La Yaris ha stupito molto anche me. Ha tanti piccoli accorgimenti azzeccatissimi, tipo i sedili posteriori leggermente reclinabili.
> La mia ha 90 cv, la tengo pulita con additivi, e devo dire che schizza, specie alle basse andature (paragonata ad esempio all'avensis) .
> ...


È una Panamera.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> 14500 euro
> 
> 14500 euro
> View attachment 8836
> ...


ma no,  il SUV in città è ingombrante. Serve solo se vuoi farti notare. Utilità zero. Una piccola utilitaria è più pratica.
I SUV non mi piacciono proprio.
Sw sono sempre state le mie preferite, mi piacciono proprio a me piacciono i bagagliai spaziosi


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> "Porsche 718 Boxster 4.0 Boxster GTS ha un motore benzina a 6 cilindri da 3.995 cm3, trazione posteriore e cambio manuale a 6 rapporti. I consumi dichiarati dalla Casa sul misto per questa versione sono di 9,2 km/l."
> 
> 400 cavalli un neopatentato mica li può guidare.
> 
> ...


È una Dodge ma è vecchia.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mia moglie riconosce le auto solo dal colore


La mia no.
Purtroppo.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Davide e Golia , certe volte pesare troppo è un handicap .
> L'ultima che ho usato per lavoro era un Tahoe, comoda ma troppo pesante ha un inerzia incredibile soprattutto su terreni con poca aderenza , poi buchi e rimpiangi la jimny .


Vero, però io voglio stare comodo.
Sti cazzo di blocchi dei paranoigreen milanesi rompono, altrimenti mi sarei dirottato su altro genere, altro che Sportage.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Comunque, rischio davvero di prendere quel Freemont della fiat o simile.
> Possibile che una vagina pazza, debba influenzarmi cosí?


Accettabile solo tutto nero con cerchi neri, vetri neri.
Magari anche fanali neri.
Di notte.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no,  il SUV in città è ingombrante. Serve solo se vuoi farti notare. Utilità zero. Una piccola utilitaria è più pratica.
> I SUV non mi piacciono proprio.
> Sw sono sempre state le mie preferite, mi piacciono proprio a me piacciono i bagagliai spaziosi


È per la questione sicurezza; la seduta è più alta.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Accettabile solo tutto nero con cerchi neri, vetri neri.
> Magari anche fanali neri.
> Di notte.


Eddai...non fa così schifo


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io con la Fiesta 25 anni fa, poi lo sterzo mi ha lasciato per strada, a seguire tutto il resto.
> Lo sterrato usura parecchio.


Avuta la Fiesta....buona auto; 90 CV che sembravano 150....sfasciata in un frontale al semaforo .
Troppi incidenti, sarò particolarmente sfigato! Ora la uso pochissimo:;preferisco andare a piedi,in bici, coi mezzi pubblici.
Un mio collega (mio coetaneo)  diceva che il mio destino era di morire in un incidente d'auto.    Intanto lui sono anni che è già sottoterra....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Accettabile solo tutto nero con cerchi neri, vetri neri.
> Magari anche fanali neri.
> Di notte.


Nemmeno.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È una Panamera.


La mia bambina. Mio padre dice che sembro un capo Rom ma sticazzi. La amo alla follia. La prima macchina seria che mi sono comprato coi soldi miei quando sono diventato avvocato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È per la questione sicurezza; la seduta è più alta.


solo quelli Suv, gli altri non vedono niente


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solo quelli Suv, gli altri non vedono niente


Gli altri chi?


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gli altri chi?


Quello con la macchina verde


----------



## Gennaro73 (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quello con la macchina verde View attachment 8854


È piú sicuro con motorino che con la 126. Almeno non ti incastri nelle lamiere se fai un frontale col BMW


----------

